# What is thisss??? help!!!



## JoeNot Yet RatedMoss (Nov 14, 2011)

I bought this at a yard sale an was wanting some info any info will help
thanxx in advance i knw its a murray but what model


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow...looks a lot like the little Murray bike I learned to ride a two-wheeler on. It belonged to a neighbor girl in our apartment complex back around 1959-1960. Don't recall any particular model name. Sometimes ebay has vintage Murray bike/trike ads, and you might find a very similar bike shown on one of the mid/late '50s ads to ID it with.

Dave


----------



## barracuda (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks to me like you have a 1959 or '60 Murray Park Cycle, missing the rack and chainguard, without the boy's convertible bar:


----------

